# Graduated Puppy Obedience



## Blitz1203 (Feb 9, 2010)

Six weeks of being the star pupil and he is now a graduate. Blitz not only absorbed everything he was taught, but he stood out more than his classmates and made some friends. Every class, the other "parents" would tell me how they wished their pup was as well behaved as mine 

I've got pics coming soon. He and his little graduation cap is very cute.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Congrats, Blitz! On to the next level!!


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

Great job! Are you planning on taking more classes with him?


----------



## Blitz1203 (Feb 9, 2010)

Yes, the next available class is for dogs 6 months and older so the next two months will probably just be me and him practicing what we've learned and trying to do some new things ourselves. I was thinking of taking him to some agility classes also, but so far the only one I can find is on a day I can't make.


----------



## Blitz1203 (Feb 9, 2010)

As Promised Pics:


----------



## tatiana (Feb 3, 2010)

Aww, those two of him wearing his graduation cap are just too cute!!!


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

good job!!!!!


----------



## Jason L (Mar 20, 2009)

Congrats!!!!


----------



## GSDSunshine (Sep 7, 2009)

Congrats to the both of you. He looks so handsome in his cap! WTG!!


----------



## Sigurd's Mom (May 12, 2009)

Way to go!


----------

